# Garlic Question



## Treklady (Jun 1, 2007)

I didn't know where else to put this. So here goes. I have quite a few heads of garlic. I also buy it in the jar for convenience. Is there any way to take my fresh garlic and store it in a jar just like I buy from the store.

And what would be the ingredients if it is possible to do at home? Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Marcus (Jun 1, 2007)

I would think so.  My mom keeps her garlic in an uncovered porcelain container, and it keeps for quite a while.


----------



## Katie H (Jun 1, 2007)

I keep my garlic in a little wire basket that hangs on the three-tier veggie basket in my kitchen.  Been doing that for 40+ years with no problem.  However, I have to say, we use at least one whole head of garlic per week just for the two of us.

A day without garlic (in our house) is like a day without sunshine.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 1, 2007)

Miss Treklady

You can chop, mince, or dice your fresh garlic and cover it with olive oil. Place it in the refrigerator!!! Try to use it up in two weeks or less. You can also use the oil and it will be garlic flavored! Hope this helps!

Enjoy!


----------



## legend_018 (Jun 1, 2007)

I usually keep my fresh garlic in the fridge - seems to last a long time.
However, I mostly have the jars of minced garlic that has to go into the refrigerator. My brother who has a lot more experience than me and is a personal chef and has had jobs in culinary......said don't bother with the fresh garlic...the minced garlic that comes in the jars is good enough for most recipes.


----------



## bethzaring (Jun 2, 2007)

legend_018 said:
			
		

> My brother who has a lot more experience than me and is a personal chef and has had jobs in culinary......said don't bother with the fresh garlic...the minced garlic that comes in the jars is good enough for most recipes.


 
Blasphemy

just kidding, sorta

This is approriate advise for the chef's situation, where you may have a lot of garlic to prepare.

I raise about 600 heads of fresh garlic a year.  But have no idea regarding the OP question. I am interested in these responses


----------



## cjs (Jun 2, 2007)

I must disagree with the idea that the minced commercial garlic is 'good enough for most recipes'...while I was working, yes, I had to use that product a lot because of quantities, but it was never as good as the fresh, imo!!


----------



## AllenOK (Jun 2, 2007)

cjs said:
			
		

> I must disagree with the idea that the minced commercial garlic is 'good enough for most recipes'...while I was working, yes, I had to use that product a lot because of quantities, but it was never as good as the fresh, imo!!



At the current country club that I work at, and the one I used to work at in Michigan, we would process fresh garlic each day, and use that.  None of the canned stuff there!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 2, 2007)

Having sold millions of jars, of every size, type, and brand of garlic, and being given samples of each dozens of time, I can assure you that for my own personal taste, there is no comparison in taste/flavor to fresh garlic of the type Miss Beth grows or that one can buy (sometimes) in your local grocery.


----------



## Treklady (Jun 5, 2007)

I have waited to respond to see what you good folks would recommend. And now I have some great ideas to go with. I will tell you how my experiment goes.

Thanks for all your responses!


----------



## mikex1337 (Jun 6, 2007)

We did a contest at our restaurant to see if the customers could tell the difference between fresh and canned garlic in the food, and no one could. So there


----------

